# Install Turbo XS MBC (Please verify installation)



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Removed the N75.

plugged the hole where N75 was meant to be.









ran the vacuum hose from turbo outlet to the back of the MBC,









connected the vacuum hose from the Waste gate to the bottom of the Turbo XS MBC









from close (all the way right) Turned the left knob 1/4 of a turn left and the right one many times untill I hit 20 psi and left it at that. 

My concern. The DV seems like its over working its self. its alot louder. is that OK?

and The Turbo XS MBC came with a switch, I switch it up or down and it still boosts 20 psi. How do I work it?


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Not too familiar with the dual stage controller. I have the HP single stage one.

Equal boost problem: It sounds either you did not install properly or both stages are simply set at the same boost level. You probably need to set the first stage at a lower boost level and a higher one for the second stage, or you may not see a difference in boost. 

Vacuum routing: There should be a small arrow (looks like this: > ) on the side of the boost controller. This shows the direction of air which would be from outlet to the wastegate actuator. You can google the controller and I'm sure you can find some install direction or even from TurboXS.com.

DV nosie: I would say this is normal. Your DV will be louder since you are running higher boost and the fact that you have eliminated the N75 and replaced it with a manual controller will mean that boost builds much differently. The ECU looks at many factors to decides when and how to build boost via the N75. Now the engine is building as much boost as it can in all scenarios. Which means you will have a little less drivability and more DV action since boost build is not as smooth and controlled.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

I just re-read you original post. Maybe you do not have an adequate understanding of what you have. It is a dual stage controller so that in the first position (first stage) you run one PSI (say 12 pounds). You want this for low traction situations like first or second gear, wet roads, and/or for normal around town driving (save gas, engine strain). Then you can switch it to the second stage which you can set at a higher PSI (say 20 PSI) for performance driving and higher gears.

Each knob is for a different stage.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.carbide-red.com/image/turboxs_ds_mbc.jpg


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

From the looks of it, the reason your consistent psi between the 2 is because you don't have the switch hooked up. The switch engages a solenoid to activate the one controller or the other.if your only getting one pressure, then the one that doesn't have the solenoid in the side is the one that your seeing adjustments on.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

what program you running allowing yo0u to boost 20 psi?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> what program you running allowing yo0u to boost 20 psi?


I Boosted 23 with no problems. stable, doesn't even drop a bit. APR stage 2 running on 93 octane program with 92 octane gasoline. I might be selling the ecu though, if you are interested, pm me.

I understand what dual stage does, I just dont understand how to adjust it. everything is hooked up properly and on the solenoid there is a red light that indicated its working. I think there is some special way to program it but cant figure it out.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

ManOfManyGTs said:


> http://www.carbide-red.com/image/turboxs_ds_mbc.jpg


I know I know, I read the directions but still cant figure out how to program the 2 boost levels. it doesn't explain that in the directions given and nothing on line. 

Also mine didnt come with a valve like on the one on the pic.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It looks like you just set one, flip the switch, then dial in the other.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

germanengineering g60 said:


> I know I know, I read the directions but still cant figure out how to program the 2 boost levels. it doesn't explain that in the directions given and nothing on line.
> 
> Also mine didnt come with a valve like on the one on the pic.


Each knob is for a different stage. Set the first stage where you want. Then flip the switch to the second stage and use the other knob to set it.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought the second left knob was to fine tune the boost? not to set a second stage ???


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

germanengineering g60 said:


> I thought the second left knob was to fine tune the boost? not to set a second stage ???


There is your problem. Only the "high performance" versions of booth the single and dual stage controller have the fine adjustment, which is located on the side of the controller via an allen screw. You only have the standard version of the dual stage controller.

All of TurboXS's boost controllers for reference: http://www.turboxs.com/shop/37-boost-controllers


----------

